# Gave Kita a Mohawk!



## AmyGil (Jan 6, 2006)

The weather is just misrable outside so in my bordom I decided to give kita a little mohawk. This shot is trying to show it from the side viw and my sig is just a cute picture of her squinting at the camera.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Kita you ROCK !!! .


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

I think Kita is ready for her own concert!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think Kita needs a contract and a shot at American Idol. LOL You crack me up, Amy. Does your hair match? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Wouldn't you like to know what Kita thinks about her new do. Cute!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Well, when you start hearing the loud head-banging music at 2 AM you have no one to blame but yourself!! Every mothers nightmare!! LOL
She is so adorable!! Keep em' coming!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## AmyGil (Jan 6, 2006)

> Well, when you start hearing the loud head-banging music at 2 AM you have no one to blame but yourself!! Every mothers nightmare!! LOL
> She is so adorable!! Keep em' coming!
> 
> Marie & Pacino[/B]


Haha, hey on occasion I myself enjoy some good headbanging music at 2 am. In fact at this very moment Monday 5:35 my time my neck still hurts from headbanging saturday night, so I couldnt be prouder of my rockin little pooch. Haha. 

No Brit my hair dosnt match, I have often ponderd getting a nice mohawk but I am more of a fan of the overly messy bob type hair. Sadly its been far too long since i have gotten a hair cut and when I make it all big and messy I almost look like a horrendeous 80s hair-metal groupie. My hair is also sadly not neon green so much as it is black ... though I do have some fancy wigs.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

how did i not know you were going to give her a mohawk?!?! i LOVE IT! she needs some docs and striped tights LOL. she needs her own tv show








i made a jacket for buttercup when she was a puppy, it was a plain black jacket i found at petsmart for like $3 on sale, and i put on a bunch of patches i'd collected over the years. the patches were: moon ska records, the toasters, sisters of mercy, and siouxsie and the banshees. my little dog was the coolest kid on the block. d*mn i wish i'd thought to color her hair LOLOLOL

ann marie and the "your mommy should make you a cool coat like mine! then we could be TWINS!" buttercup


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> The weather is just misrable outside so in my bordom I decided to give kita a little mohawk. This shot is trying to show it from the side viw and my sig is just a cute picture of her squinting at the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Amy you're so funny!


----------



## AmyGil (Jan 6, 2006)

> how did i not know you were going to give her a mohawk?!?! i LOVE IT! she needs some docs and striped tights LOL. she needs her own tv show
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know, if only she had more than that silly bright pink shirt. Once I have a job, be warned she will almost be as well dressed as her owner.







.. That coat sounds way too cool. Siouxsie and the banshees are pretty much my favorite band of all time. I really dig the sisters of mercy too! I keep on meaning to get Kita a jean jacket that I can decorate like mine own (its got all these sweet paint slapperts and studs and all sorts of jazz, holes a local band pin Its pretty much my pride and joy. I wish I had one for Kita. After I order the camo skirt I think I NEED for her that is next on my list.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I am wondering if you are having too much fun...LOL!
Kita looks so cute, glad you are enjoying her so much.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> I know, if only she had more than that silly bright pink shirt. Once I have a job, be warned she will almost be as well dressed as her owner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will keep an extra keen eye out for a kita-cool jacket around here. when i go thru my stuff, i'll see if i can find some pins or patches for her too









ann marie and buttercup, passing the torch to amyg and kitab


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I think she needs some sunglasses. Do you take her on walks etc. what do people say? Lots of people think I am strange because I dress Matilda and put her botties and sunglasses. Then she goes in her pink stroller, I think they are strange.







It's to bad you couldn't find matching outfits.


----------



## AmyGil (Jan 6, 2006)

Yeah I take her on walks, but other than a few little girls that scream and ask if they can play with her most people ignore us. They might give us weird looks and my friends all think I am crazy ( or should I say "know" I am crazy) but I havnt gotten any comments about her. I havnt taken her to the petstore or anything with her hair dyed though, maybe I will today.


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

she is to cute! She rocks!


----------

